# DB presses to BB bench



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 22, 2004)

If I do 80 lbs with DB presses, about what is that in benching with a barbell?  Since I can't bench because I don't have a spotter, I was just wondering what it would be if it were converted to benching.


----------



## Ahhhnold (Oct 22, 2004)

Your guess is as good as mine.  Really, you don't know until you try.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 22, 2004)

Well... what would you guess if you had to (I really don't know that much about weight lifting)?


----------



## LAM (Oct 22, 2004)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> If I do 80 lbs with DB presses, about what is that in benching with a barbell?  Since I can't bench because I don't have a spotter, I was just wondering what it would be if it were converted to benching.



it's not the same movement. there is no way to accurately convert the weights used...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 22, 2004)

Well the dumbbell presses are basically just the top half of a bench press... are they not?  The only real difference I can think of is that your hands move closer together...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

nope. 
DB's actually give you better range of motion.
Why can't you bench? I bench all the time w/ out a spotter.
Start with a certain weight. Let's just say, 135lbs. How many reps can you safely and correctly do at that weight? If it is more than 8 - 10 reps, go up, if you can't do at least 4, go down.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 22, 2004)

Well the form I've seen used with the DBs is that your elbows don't go under the plane of your body.  I used to work out with 135 lbs benching four sets of eight.  However, one time when I was on my last set I almost couldn't get the bar up, which obviously would've been very bad. So I want to start up again, but without using a barbell.  So I've been doing the DB presses incorrectly then (and instead I should lie on the bench rather than the floor and use the full range of motion)?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

yeah..definately use the bench!
Your feet should be planted firmly on the floor.
Bring the DB's straight down to your sides, arms should break parallel.
Explode the DB's back up to the top, w/out locking out elbows.
Your shoulders and butt should be on the bench at all times.
Arch your back a little.
When bringing the weights down, imagine your shoulder blades squeezing together.
I've gotten stuck under the B before. Yes, it does suck.
Do you work out in an gym? Most guys, if you ask them to, will give you a spot. 
That's what I do. If I need a spot, I ask, then before I lift, I tell them how I want them to spot me.
(some people don't know how to spot...this takes all the guessing out of it!)


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 22, 2004)

oh man, i've always locked my arms up and brought the weights up so at the top part they touch each other... is that wrong?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

I wouldn't lock them. I get close to lock out when I do them.
As far as touching them together, That is a personal call, I think. I 'bring them up and 'clank them' it messes me up, especially now that I work out @ 24 hour fitness..where the weights are rubber coated. THey will bounce back and distract the movement. (for lack of a better word)
THe great thing about DB's is that you can arc your path. If you touch the weights together, that is fine, but I wouldn't clank them.
just my .02 worth.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the help.  And no, I work out at home; my brother got a benching set for Christmas and he bought a curl bar and DBs.  Unfortunately he's gone off to college now and he only comes home once a week, and he's usually busy then, which is why I don't have a spotter.  This seems like a painfully obvious question, but I feel the need to ask: Will doing the DB presses (with the full range of motion on the bench as you described) let me gain more on my max benching (I'll still try to do it when he is home)?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Every time you work out, and are pushing yourself, you shuold be getting stronger. 
Your max will go up.
How old are you?
Have you read any books on body building? 
here is a site that shows the mechanics of all exercises. Look  thru them and get a good idea what yo need to do.
Hope this helps.
http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/slideshow.php?id=16&subId=37
The great thing about DB's is that you really don't need a spotter unless you are going heavy, and it doesn't sound like oyu are at the level that you need to be moving those kinds of weights yet.
What is your work out shcedule like, what do you do, rep range, etc.
maybe I can help a bit...


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 22, 2004)

First of all, thanks for all the help.

 I found something on a different site that says the form that I use.  Here's the link:  http://www.humankinetics.com/products/showexcerpt.cfm?excerpt_id=3000. I'm fifteen and I started lifting about a month ago. I haven't read any books on bodybuilding, but I've gotten tips from someone very knowledgeable (he basically doubled his strength within three years and he's just plain huge) and from reading extensively on the Internet. A huge reason I chose the DBs is that you don't need a spotter, so I'd definitely agree that that's one of the best things about them. This is my workout schedule for next week (I tweak it just a little each week to adjust weight and form, etc.  Just so you know, all the weights represent the total weight I use for the exercise, some of them aren't a whole lot of weight, but I'm just starting and I'd rather keep it safe.):

*Monday:* *- 5 min walk to warm up -*

*5x5 dumbbell presses w/80 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 dumbbell flies w/50 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 dumbbell shrugs w/100 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 military presses w/40 lbs*

*- 5 min walk to cool down -*

* 
  Wednesday:* *- 5 min walk to warm up -*

*5x5 curls w/60 lbs (remember to SQUEEZE at top)*

*- 1 min break -
  5x5 hammer curls w/60 lbs (don???t twist on the way up, and remember to squeeze)*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 bent over rows w/62.5 lbs (keep back straight + knees slightly bent)*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 skullcrushers w/52.5 lbs*

*- 5 min walk to cool down -*

* 
  Friday:* *- 5 min walk to warm up -*

*5x5 squats w/90 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 single leg calf raises w/60 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 deadlifts w/112.5 lbs*

*- 1 min break -
  5x10 crunches*

*[font=&quot]- 5 min walk to cool down -
  [/font]*


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm gonna have to work on this.
You've got a good start, but you have some exercises in the wrong order and I think your reps are too low for your level of experience. I'm gonna have someone else come in here as well and see if he can tweak you out.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

> Monday: - 5 min walk to warm up -
> 
> 5x5 dumbbell presses w/80 lbs
> 
> ...



-I'd place the millitary preses further up in the workout, like either first or second.  may want to alternate the first exercises between millitary and DB presses.
- you may want to very your rep ranges more also.  Maybe some higher reps, especially at age 15.  What are your goals?  Make sure you work on your form as that is paramount over everything else (including how much weight you can move). 



> Wednesday: - 5 min walk to warm up -
> 
> 5x5 curls w/60 lbs (remember to SQUEEZE at top)
> 
> ...



- Again, here I would start with the bent row.  Start with your big compund lift first as that is were you want to be strongest and move the most weight. 
- May want to throw some pull ups in there as well to work your back.  Or some bent over rear delt duimbell raises for rear delt work.



> Friday: - 5 min walk to warm up -
> 
> 5x5 squats w/90 lbs
> 
> ...



- I'd deadlift before my calf raises
- Are those stiff leg deads or regular deadlifts (pulling from the floor)?  May want to try some stiff legged deadlifts in there and alternate week to week between squats and regular deads.  Or pisk one to work on for a few weeks and then switch.
- Again, I can't emphasize the importance of form enough.  Especially on these exercises as it is critical to maintain a safe form in you young age.


Overall some really great ideas.  It seems like you have the concept down, just need to tweak some things a bit here and there but not a bad shot for your first try.  Remeber, you can use different variables to change your workouts around.  Things like lowering rest intervals, raising rest intervals and increasing the load, varying rep ranges, varying number of sets, supersets, etc...May want to throw some ab/core work in as well.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 22, 2004)

Please explain why locking out is bad. I lock out on all bench type lifts and have never had a problem, whether it's DB's or BB.


----------



## Du (Oct 22, 2004)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Please explain why locking out is bad. I lock out on all bench type lifts and have never had a problem, whether it's DB's or BB.


Hey PT

Locking out shifts the weight/pressure from your muscles to your joints and bones. I dont think locking out is bad at all, but ya gotta be careful doing it. 

By the way, hows the wrist?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2004)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Please explain why locking out is bad. I lock out on all bench type lifts and have never had a problem, whether it's DB's or BB.




Where did I say locking out is bad?

At any rate, I don't think it is that bad at all.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 22, 2004)

Basically my goal is to get stronger. I don't care about looks that much because that'll come with time anyways, and it's not really important. The deadlifts are regular ones (with the wider stance, I think it's called sumo). Is there a general rule of thumb for the order of exercises? Complex ones first so you have the most energy or something like that? I've also read something about doing DB presses before flies because of contracting exercises or something like that. And since my goal is strength rather than looks, isn't the general rule of thumb to do lower reps with more weight in order to gain strength and mass? I used to do sets of eight, so the reps are lower. Perhaps I should add even more weight and decrease the reps per set and increase the total number of sets or something...  The new routine with some of your suggestions implemented is as follows (I can't do pull-ups though):

*Monday:* *- 5 min walk to warm up -*

*5x5 military presses w/40 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 dumbbell presses w/80 lbs (use bench)*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 dumbbell flies w/50 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 dumbbell shrugs w/100 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

*- 5 min walk to cool down -*

* 
 Wednesday:* *- 5 min walk to warm up -*

*5x5 bent over rows w/62.5 lbs (keep back straight + knees slightly bent)*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 curls w/60 lbs (remember to SQUEEZE at top)*

*- 1 min break -
 5x5 hammer curls w/60 lbs (don???t twist on the way up, and remember to squeeze)*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 skullcrushers w/52.5 lbs*

*- 5 min walk to cool down -*

* 
 Friday:* *- 5 min walk to warm up -*

*5x5 deadlifts w/112.5 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 squats w/90 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

*5x5 single leg calf raises w/60 lbs*

*- 1 min break -*

* 5x10 crunches*

*[font=&quot]- 5 min walk to cool down -[/font]*


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking at the link you gave me above, maybe I should do this exercise: http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise3/backwardbarbellcurl.htm.


----------



## Du (Oct 22, 2004)

Check this out too... this is probably the best training source out there. 

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

do you have a bar to do pull ups with?
Did you notice that you are only doing one exercise for a major muscle group (back) and two exerciss for a small muscle (biceps)
I'm trying to think of another exercise you can add in besides BO Rows. (those are great, by they way, but you need to hit your back from different angles to fully work it out.)
Rows are great for your 'middle', but a pull up / pull down is great for upper, as hyper extensions/good mornings/stiff legged dead lifts are great for lower back.
Even if you can only do one, or two. Every work out, try for more.
When I started out, I couldn't do too many PU's. I used that gravitron machine to assist until I could do enough reps, then I was able to add weights when i did pull ups.
So, if u do have a way to do pull ups, do what you can and build on it


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2004)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> If I do 80 lbs with DB presses, about what is that in benching with a barbell?  Since I can't bench because I don't have a spotter, I was just wondering what it would be if it were converted to benching.



It should be more than twice what you can do with dumbells, but not necessarily.  If you have never done the BB bench press, or it has been a long time since you have, then your central nervous system isn't going to be nearly as efficient at that movement as it is with the DB bench press.  Just start with a small weight and work your way up gradually.  Don't put clips on the side.  If you get stuck, then you can just tilt the bar and dump the weights.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 22, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It should be more than twice what you can do with dumbells,


 That's good news .  And, no, I don't have a bar for pull-ups .


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 22, 2004)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> That's good news .  And, no, I don't have a bar for pull-ups .


then you should move..

Don't you have a school gym? Parent's get you a membership at a local gym?
Or...get more equipment for Christmas?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 23, 2004)

Why are the pull-ups that important?  I work my back with deadlifts and bent over rows, so what's the big deal with pull-ups?  My brother's friend has made excellent progress over the years and he never does pull-ups...  I know I'm not my brother's friend, but they don't seem that important of an exercise to me...


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Why are the pull-ups that important? I work my back with deadlifts and bent over rows, so what's the big deal with pull-ups? My brother's friend has made excellent progress over the years and he never does pull-ups... I know I'm not my brother's friend, but they don't seem that important of an exercise to me...


If you have access to a cable machine, you can do pulldowns instead. 

Pullups are important because they work your lats (back width), whereas rows dont work your lats as much, they work for back thickness. 

Your back is not composed of jsut one big muscle.


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

pull-ups are great due to the ROM and the fact that they build functional strength...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2004)

what they said, plus, it targets a part of the back that the other exercises don't


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 23, 2004)

Since I do have a machine (but I tend not to use it because it's not in that great of condition, it's still safe though), on what day should I do pulldowns, the day I have the deadlifts or the day with the bent over rows?  Is there any way to work the same muscles as the pull-ups do with free weights?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2004)

do them on the same day you do the rest of your back.
The only way to use free weights..is to hang upside down like a bat..so..no..


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Oct 24, 2004)

Haha, thanks.


----------



## suresh (Oct 29, 2004)

Man,

Here are people that say "bench WITHOUT spotter" - dont believe them.  If at all the bar slips and falls on your chest, you could be dead.

Flys can be easily done.  I do them lying on the floor instead on the bench.  Lying on the floor stops your upper arms going too low and hurting your shoulder joint.

Flys, push ups should do what bench can do quite well.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 29, 2004)

Alot of us bench w/out a spotter.
Your thumb will keep that bar from slipping. 
I do it all the time, I just can't go as heavy.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Alot of us bench w/out a spotter.
> Your thumb will keep that bar from slipping.
> I do it all the time, I just can't go as heavy.



I do one rep maxes without a spotter.  I just leave the clips off the end of the bar so I can dump the weight if necessary.  I even do squats without a spotter.  On occasion, I just have to dump the weight.  It's extremely noisy, but it gets the job done.


----------

